# Photoshop drill template file to help with making graphics!



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi y'all !!! I was wondering ... Would it be possible to make a Photoshop file or png files of the drill templates for the various pedalpcb projects available for us ? The way I do it is by importing the PDF drill template page into gimp, then I copy it, paste it in my pedal graphic and then try to resize it but it s never perfectly aligned :/. I am sure there's a better to do it !! Anyway if it's possible it would be a great help !! Thanks !


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 5, 2020)

I've had good luck with directly placing the PDF template into Inkscape, while retaining the correct aspect ratios. I would assume that Gimp would work similarly if you size your Gimp doc to 3 inches wide by 5 inches long, that's enough wiggle room to print your graphics on a 125B template.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 5, 2020)

I use gimp, export the PDF at 600ppi with no scaling and it works just fine.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 5, 2020)

Cool thanks ! I will give it a shot


----------



## tcpoint (Mar 6, 2020)

I made some templates for the 3, 4, 5, and 6 knob enclosures.  I took juansolo's templates and modified them for the pedalpcb boards.  If there's any interest, I could post them somewhere.  They are psd files and I'm not a photoshop expert.  Just good enough to modify a template.


----------



## Gernot (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi, did you ever manage to create these and post them somewhere? If so, I'd be eager to try them out! Cheers.


----------



## dlazzarini (Dec 13, 2020)

Gernot said:


> Hi, did you ever manage to create these and post them somewhere? If so, I'd be eager to try them out! Cheers.


I’m interested as well. Always looking for an easier way.


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 13, 2020)

Get the datasheet of tayda.

Make a canvas in your art program to the printable dimensions -117 x 62mm for a 125b I think.

Drag the datasheet on this canvas. Center to artboard.

There's your drill template.

Arrange artwork, type, mockups etc.

Hide datasheet layer.

Done.


----------



## A2K (May 4, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I use gimp, export the PDF at 600ppi with no scaling and it works just fine.


Any way you could clarify the specific steps you're describing here? Export the PDF from what program? 

I'm trying to design a decal in GIMP for some PCBs I've recently purchased from here. When I import the drill template PDF directly into GIMP everything seems...small and pixelated. Can't help but feel that there is a problem here...


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 5, 2021)

A2K said:


> Any way you could clarify the specific steps you're describing here? Export the PDF from what program?
> 
> I'm trying to design a decal in GIMP for some PCBs I've recently purchased from here. When I import the drill template PDF directly into GIMP everything seems...small and pixelated. Can't help but feel that there is a problem here...



I meant to say import haha. I’m not at my laptop right now but when you open the PDF there should be a little box at the bottom that says 100 ppi. Scale that up to 300 or 600 ppi.


----------



## A2K (May 5, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I meant to say import haha. I’m not at my laptop right now but when you open the PDF there should be a little box at the bottom that says 100 ppi. Scale that up to 300 or 600 ppi.



Perfect, thank you! This is exactly what I was missing!


----------

